# GPU-Z smaller font



## Slythfox (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd be nice if the GPU-z font was just slightly smaller, especially because the information is longer than the info boxes, so we don't see it all. I noticed CPU-Z has a smaller font than GPU-z, too.

I also think it would be more appropriate to put the version number in the gui itself (left of the close button).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2007)

He is right, it would look better...  and square tabs.


----------

